# Hayling golf/curry  Sunday 28th Feb



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 8, 2016)

There is possibly 1 or 2 spaces for a game at Hayling during the afternoon of Sunday 28th Feb. Tee off about 12:30ish then on for a curry in the local curry house about 6pm.

At present there will be

Drive4show
Wookie
Therod
Paperboy
Sawtooth
JohnnyDee

and just waiting for 1 more to confirm. First come first served.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep :thup:

I'll join in


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep :thup:

I'll join in
		
Click to expand...

Good man!  :thup:

Anyone else want to go down as a possible/1st reserve?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 9, 2016)

We have a full house

Drive4show
Wookie
Therod
Paperboy
Sawtooth
JohnnyDee
Swinger
LiverpoolPhil


----------



## User20205 (Feb 9, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We have a full house

Drive4show
Wookie
Therod
Paperboy
Sawtooth
JohnnyDee
Swinger
LiverpoolPhil
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see Steve. I hope he washes his waterproofs!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 10, 2016)

therod said:



			Be good to see Steve. I hope he washes his waterproofs!! 

Click to expand...

They look pretty clean!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We have a full house

Drive4show
Wookie
Therod
Paperboy
Sawtooth
JohnnyDee
Swinger
LiverpoolPhil
		
Click to expand...

Will be good to see Swinger again and meet Johnny - looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be good to see Swinger again and meet Johnny - looking forward to it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Johnny has dropped out, hopefully Louise is filling his shoes  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Unfortunately Johnny has dropped out, hopefully Louise is filling his shoes  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame. But will be nice to see Louise again


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

Gordon you thinking of arriving at about 11:30?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes should be there about that time, sausage bap before going out  :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yes should be there about that time, sausage bap before going out  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent will give me time to recover out with some of the hockey boys for a curry and beer, sound familiar


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 25, 2016)

Chaps, aim to get there for about midday. When you arrive pop into the pro shop and say you are a guest with Gordon Ross/Simon Bailey and the guys will give you the code to get into the clubhouse. Top of the stairs, turn right and we'll meet at that end of the lounge.

Forecast is looking great  :thup:


----------



## wookie (Feb 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Chaps, aim to get there for about midday. When you arrive pop into the pro shop and say you are a guest with Gordon Ross/Simon Bailey and the guys will give you the code to get into the clubhouse. Top of the stairs, turn right and we'll meet at that end of the lounge.

Forecast is looking great  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there about 12.15 I reckon depending on how quickly I can get away from sons rugby.

I only realised the other day this clashes with the league cup final so will be trying my best to avoid the score afterwards and watch the match on record.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Chaps, aim to get there for about midday. When you arrive pop into the pro shop and say you are a guest with Gordon Ross/Simon Bailey and the guys will give you the code to get into the clubhouse. Top of the stairs, turn right and we'll meet at that end of the lounge.

Forecast is looking great  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

you still want a lift Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 25, 2016)

therod said:



			you still want a lift Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please, possibly Louise as well?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yes please, possibly Louise as well?
		
Click to expand...

The more the merrier :thup: drop me a text with the detail


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2016)

therod said:



			The more the merrier :thup: drop me a text with the detail
		
Click to expand...

I know who'll get chucked in the back :smirk:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 27, 2016)

I will aim to get there for about 12 tomorrow. 

Weather looking good, my golf is looking rather unsettled. &#128558;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2016)

Really sorry guys but unfortunately I have to work tomorrow evening so have to pull out - not a happy bunny


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 27, 2016)

Wawning- hacker alert!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2016)

Slasher has filled Phil's place.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Slasher has filled Phil's place.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect replacement


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2016)

Had another drop out, anyone else fancy a game?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks to Gordon and Simon for hosting us again on the links. Had a very enjoyable round with Gordon and Nick, would like to thank them for helping look for my balls.

Had 24 points, struggled fitness wise after having gone for a run in the morning. Which wasn't conducive to good golf  Nick played a lot of solid golf to take the cash.
As always a very nice curry to finish the day off


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Gordon for organising today and apologies that I couldn't stay on for the curry. 


I really love the course and was really impressed by the condition. It's hard to believe a course can look that good in February.&#128077;


I hope to return to this lovely links with a golf game,  instead of what I brought along today.&#128532;


Thanks to Wookie and Slasher for putting up with me today. My golf was crap and I was aware of the footy scores as I hacked around, big mistake!

Well played Nick.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2016)

Paul, you love a photo so here's one of you on the 18th overlooking the clubhouse in glorious sunshine.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Paul, you love a photo so here's one of you on the 18th overlooking the clubhouse in glorious sunshine.

View attachment 18588

Click to expand...

Looks like you got a nice day and no wind to talk about, did you order that specially, if so, what's the number so I can order it next time :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks to Gordon and Simon for hosting us again on the links. Had a very enjoyable round with Gordon and Nick, would like to thank them for helping look for my balls.

Had 24 points, struggled fitness wise after having gone for a run in the morning. Which wasn't conducive to good golf  Nick played a lot of solid golf to take the cash.
*As always a very nice curry to finish the day off* 

Click to expand...

Same place we went before?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Same place we went before?
		
Click to expand...

Nope actually on the island Robin very nice. Wind dropped for about the last 6 holes!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Looks like you got a nice day and no wind to talk about, did you order that specially, if so, what's the number so I can order it next time :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

The wind was quite tame by all accounts, I understand that it can be a LOT worse.

Although I was exceptionally unlucky , there were gusts of 60mph left to right on most of my tee shots. &#128535;


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cheers Simon and Gordon. Hayling was top notch for the time of year. Company & curry good as always:thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 29, 2016)

Fantastic to finally have a game - first for 3 months - in great company. A surreal start with 2 pars that could have been birdies. 6 points in the bag, 16 holes left and 14 shots left. What could go wrong! Normal service returned and an extra 16 points to pick up the wooden spoon on 22 points . I don't really care on the score and was only hoping for 25 but really enjoyed the course and company. I have some photos and will post as soon as I put them in the cloud. Only point I disagree on is the curry - the only good thing i will say is that it was better than the one Rick and I had in Rougely! . My eye op was cancelled on Friday but am hoping it can get sorted in a couple of weeks - although I may need more than 2 eyes to play to handicap and at this rate the odds of beating Smiffy on his septuagenarian tour in the summer look slim to none!!


----------



## wookie (Feb 29, 2016)

Another one here who couldn't get it together yesterday at all but still had a very enjoyable round with Sean and Paul.

Paul you're game didn't look to bad considering but you'll have to cut out those 3 stabs from 18 inches


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 29, 2016)

Glad everyone had a good day, makes all the organising worthwhile  :thup:

Watch this space for the next one, Simon and I will check diaries and we'll sort the next one for 2 or 3 months time.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 29, 2016)

I took some pics on the first tee.... here's one of slashers outfit


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 29, 2016)

Gutted that I had to pull out but hope you all had a cracking time


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Watch this space for the next one, Simon and I will check diaries and we'll sort the next one for 2 or 3 months time.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that Gordon, I might not be working next time.... although i sold 4 cars last Sunday which made it very worthwhile going in


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd be up for that Gordon, I might not be working next time.... although i sold 4 cars last Sunday which made it very worthwhile going in


Click to expand...

Me too, would love another crack at it in calmer conditions and I'd know my way around it better next time &#127948;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2016)

Me too!


----------

